# Working as a Lawyer in Italy?



## Connolly15

Hello,

This is my first post on this site, but I've read quite a few of the threads and have found them very useful in the past!

Anyways, I am Canadian with dual Canadian/British citizenship. I am relatively near to the end of my qualification as a solicitor in Scotland (I will be beginning my training contract in September), and I am now looking to expand my horizons. My particular interest would be to live and work in Italy as I did an undergraduate degree in Roman archaeology and absolutely love the country (I spent two different summers during my University studies teaching English in the North and Central Italy)

I was wondering if anyone out there had any experience or advice professionally in the legal field coming from the UK to work in Italy? I understand requalifying in Italy would be quite difficult. I was wondering what sort of career opportunities exist in major city centers, such as Milan, in related fields? Does anyone have any experience in working in Italy under their home qualifications through EU cross-border recognition?

My Italian is not very strong, but it is developing. 

I'm open to comments or general musings!

Thank you!


----------



## jojo

Connolly15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this site, but I've read quite a few of the threads and have found them very useful in the past!
> 
> Anyways, I am Canadian with dual Canadian/British citizenship. I am relatively near to the end of my qualification as a solicitor in Scotland (I will be beginning my training contract in September), and I am now looking to expand my horizons. My particular interest would be to live and work in Italy as I did an undergraduate degree in Roman archaeology and absolutely love the country (I spent two different summers during my University studies teaching English in the North and Central Italy)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone out there had any experience or advice professionally in the legal field coming from the UK to work in Italy? I understand requalifying in Italy would be quite difficult. I was wondering what sort of career opportunities exist in major city centers, such as Milan, in related fields? Does anyone have any experience in working in Italy under their home qualifications through EU cross-border recognition?
> 
> My Italian is not very strong, but it is developing.
> 
> I'm open to comments or general musings!
> 
> Thank you!


I guess you have to look at it the other way round and ask yourself how would a newly qualified solicitor from Italy with limited English cope getting a job in Scotland?? Sorry I cant be of more help

Jo xxx


----------



## YvonneC

Would absolutely love to do the same myself - however I have to train to become a solicitor first in Ireland! However, you would need to look into doing the conversion exams and I would say that you would need to do a language course specifically tailored to "business" Italian. 

Hope you get more replies and information as I'd love to read them too!


----------



## Connolly15

YvonneC said:


> Would absolutely love to do the same myself - however I have to train to become a solicitor first in Ireland! However, you would need to look into doing the conversion exams and I would say that you would need to do a language course specifically tailored to "business" Italian.
> 
> Hope you get more replies and information as I'd love to read them too!




This file prepared by the Law Society of Scotland was helpful. I can't post the link for some reason... but if you google "OPPORTUNITIES FOR SCOTTISH SOLICITORS ABROAD WORKING IN EUROPE" ... it's a pdf file and should be the first result. Well worth a read even if you're coming from Ireland.


----------

